# sebaceous cyst



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Poodles are particularly susceptible to these cysts. My toy poodle I had years ago got them when she got older....like around 9 or 10. They were small, but you had to be particularly careful when grooming her. They never got very big, but were numerous by the time she passed away. Never caused her any problem though....just be careful when you groom her or point them out to the groomer.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

They are a real drag, aren't they. Beau has three, and I hope that's all he ever gets!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our matriarch had one that would not come to a head, so we had it surgically removed when she was put under for her spay. Sometimes they have a little black dot in the centre, and those you can squeeze gently until empty and then dab with alcohol often to completely dry up. We would see quite a few Poodles in salons I worked in years ago. I think the clipping sometimes irritates the hair folicles and sets them up for these.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, they are pretty common in poodles.
Taylee had a particularly huge one on her tail that I thought we might have to remove but as a side effect of the medication that the dermatologist put her on for her allergic dander problems, the cyst evaporated in a couple of weeks. It was a human psoriasis medication that was compounded for her. My spelling may be off, but it was something like psoriatain.
Before going for surgery I would try that. First, but I think it has to be a vet dermatologist to prescribe it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*PoodleFoster*: You may have seen this already, but just in case...this vet advises leaving them alone.

Sebaceous Cysts and Their Treatment - YouTube
Like the other lumps and bumps I've discussed in this series, sebaceous cysts are benign and nothing to worry about in terms of cancer. They occur under the skin, and they generally behave in one of three ways:

They erupt
They get walled off
They resolve on their own

If a sebaceous cyst erupts, it means it came to a head, opened up, and the contents oozed out. Sometimes these eruptions can lead to infection. The ooze is usually a fairly gross material resembling cottage cheese, or sometimes a thick, black, waxy looking substance.

I don't recommend you squeeze these cysts, because this can cause them to implode, which can lead to cellulitis (a bacterial skin infection) which may require treatment with antibiotics. This is the least optimal outcome if your dog has one of these cysts.

I do recommend you keep an erupted sebaceous cyst clean. Disinfect several times a day, and prevent your pet from licking the area. Most of these types of cysts will heal on their own if they are regularly disinfected and not fussed with by your dog.

If sebaceous cysts under the skin become walled off, which means they feel like little peas, just leave them be. They won't go away because they're walled, but your dog's body will just ignore them.

Dogs prone to developing sebaceous cysts can acquire them at any age, and they can be an ongoing issue throughout your pet's life.

Some dogs get one or two cysts at a time, others can have five or six on an ongoing and recurring basis.

In vet school I was advised to remove sebaceous cysts because I could make money with the procedure and dog owners are generally happy to have the things gone. However, as I discussed in parts 1 and 2 of this series, I don't recommend removal of any benign cyst 'just because.' Removal is only necessary if the cyst recurs and is prone to infection and/or if your dog's quality of life is impaired by the presence of a cyst.


----------

